# Dead Ringer Grand Slam Modification!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I received a Dead Ringer the other day. I could not believe how tiny it looked and felt. I almost gave it away to GI Joe after losing my mind with the tiny tie-on.

In my haste to figure it all out I didn't think to cut the bands to any particular length, but I ended up at 9.5" active. After setting it up I pulled, and pulled, and......ting! First shot right off the neighbors gnome! I started to fiddle with rookie butterfly shots and short pulls with bb lobs to get a feel for this new fangled deal. I like it very much.

However. I still felt fiddly with it, like it kept vanishing in my hand. I saw a mod similar to this around here....it was like a boat plug or something shoved into a Dankung to help fill the shooter palm.

So.....I hacked a souvenir baseball bat, and in less than 10 minutes I hit this for at least a standup double! Hope you dig it! MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> I received a Dead Ringer the other day. I could not believe how tiny it looked and felt. I almost gave it away to GI Joe after losing my mind with the tiny tie-on.
> 
> In my haste to figure it all out I didn't think to cut the bands to any particular length, but I ended up at 9.5" active. After setting it up I pulled, and pulled, and......ting! First shot right off the neighbors gnome! I started to fiddle with rookie butterfly shots and short pulls with bb lobs to get a feel for this new fangled deal. I like it very much.
> 
> ...


How about a photo?!?!























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

For me, I also find these tiny little shooters too small to effectively shoot. I can consistently hit my left hand with them however. I've found some even a bit larger too small to shoot. I've come to the conclusion that for me there is something in the frame design that makes a slingshot shootable or not for me. I ordered a Nick Haggerty TTF with pinky hole and was really disappointed with how small it is. But I decided to give it a try and it is one sweet shooter. One day about a month after shooting it I did get a couple of fork hits but I know that was me and not the frame....as is the case with others that I find impossible to shoot the problem lies in how I hold and release. But I find it more sensible to just shoot slingshots that I can comfortably get a grip on and shoot accurately without worrying about fork and hand hits;


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

That's tiny!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sweet! What is that plug?


Alfred E.M. said:


> DSCN0340.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> For me, I also find these tiny little shooters too small to effectively shoot. I can consistently hit my left hand with them however. I've found some even a bit larger too small to shoot. I've come to the conclusion that for me there is something in the frame design that makes a slingshot shootable or not for me. I ordered a Nick Haggerty TTF with pinky hole and was really disappointed with how small it is. But I decided to give it a try and it is one sweet shooter. One day about a month after shooting it I did get a couple of fork hits but I know that was me and not the frame....as is the case with others that I find impossible to shoot the problem lies in how I hold and release. But I find it more sensible to just shoot slingshots that I can comfortably get a grip on and shoot accurately without worrying about fork and hand hits;


I have pondered all of the frame sizes I have seen and wondered one thing. On any frame a shooter could use anything from lightest to the heaviest bands and pouches as long as the frame can be banded.....right? Meaning we could all live with just one frame??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the bat looks like a wine cork :rofl:

hmm, i bet a nice looking cork stopper would add to the look.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mojave Mo said:


> Sweet! What is that plug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ebay, rubber feet for amps and such, attached with a binding post (Chicago screw).*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-LARGE-EXTRA-TALL-ROUND-RUBBER-FEET-BUMPERS-AMPS-RADIO-MADE-IN-USA-FREE-S-H/121231641829?_trkparms=aid%3D555017%26algo%3DPL.CASSINI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D51979%26meid%3Dbacb8dedc49149f7bfd5f0ff1a0dbf51%26pid%3D100508%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26%26itm%3D121231641829&_trksid=p2045573.c100508.m3226


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes....or a champagne cork might have worked too.......but who the hell drunks that??!


Imperial said:


> the bat looks like a wine cork :rofl:
> hmm, i bet a nice looking cork stopper would add to the look.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Mojave Mo said:


> I received a Dead Ringer the other day. I could not believe how tiny it looked and felt. I almost gave it away to GI Joe after losing my mind with the tiny tie-on.
> 
> In my haste to figure it all out I didn't think to cut the bands to any particular length, but I ended up at 9.5" active. After setting it up I pulled, and pulled, and......ting! First shot right off the neighbors gnome! I started to fiddle with rookie butterfly shots and short pulls with bb lobs to get a feel for this new fangled deal. I like it very much.
> 
> ...


I have no issues shooting the DR as it is loads of fun !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought wine cork, too... even after reading baseball bat...
I think on the forum we call it "aiming fluid cork" though.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Yes....or a champagne cork might have worked too.......but who the **** drunks that??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wedding parties and bad people... I mean every villian ever has at least one champagne toast. 
I have small hand and cannot use these little frames due to R.A., but that sweet MacGuyverism could change my mind.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes....or a champagne cork might have worked too.......but who the **** drunks that??!
> ...


It really is a fun little easy shooter. I have since wrapped the grip spots with grip tape so I can 'lock' it into my hand better. Down the road I am going to see if Simple Shot will allow me to pattern one out of wood and make it a tad bigger and fatter. The jury is out on whether I should be a BB shooter. I had 6 misfires on my last outing with the pouch just slipping out of my fingers while pulling back.......no broken windows though!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Great idea!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

MakoPat said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes....or a champagne cork might have worked too.......but who the **** drunks that??!
> ...


just add a lanyard


----------

